

Github: Add an "edit" link to pull request diffs - dbeardsl
http://danielbeardsley.github.io/github-diff-edit/

======
dbeardsl
I've also submitted this to Github as a feature suggestion. It's _great_ for
fixing typos while doing code-review.

